# Integrate the wireless sensor to cloud to monitor the readings through smartphones as well as desktop



## nordy75 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey I am able to connect the embedded wireless temperature sensor with raspberry pi 3 by using mesh network and able to monitor the readings of sensor through temperature screen,
But need major support in mentioned below details:
- Sending these readings to internet cloud database to store it and create dashboard which help us to display the sensor readings.
- Wanted to access the dashboard through smartphones as well as desktop
- Also need to create alert system which help users to get alert via SMS as well as on email id
- Need to save the data to desktop in CSV format for backup

I am not much aware of this process so will be looking forward for your suggestion which help to me start and achieve the goal I want
Your leads will be very helpful


----------

